# Bison Killers Wanted



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

GRAND CANYON, Ariz. - The National Park Service, in cooperation with the Arizona Game and Fish Department (AZGFD), seeks skilled volunteers to assist with the removal of bison on the North Rim of Grand Canyon National Park in the fall of 2021.

The rest of the deal is here: Grand Canyon National Park Seeks Volunteers for North Rim Bison Reduction - ThinkingAfield.org

Hey, YD, I bet you could qualify with one of those fancy Rugers!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Saw that and thought about it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know I could. I’ve got both the 06’s shooting pretty good. I’m gonna need a bigger freezer if I get picked.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck. I remember when DWTrees got one. May not be much of a hunt but one heck of a prize.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck Don

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you. There was an email blast sent out today by the AZGFD about it. It’s going to be a slim chance but my BIL and I are going to apply. If either of us gets drawn we’ll both go. He’s the muscle and I could say I’m the marksman but he was a marine sniper, police sniper, before becoming Chief of Police, and I know he’s not rusty from sitting behind a desk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like fun, might have to apply for cook position, pay is great.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya couldn't beat that with a stick Don--- Rick cook'in buff steaks for ya--- you know he'll have that magic powder with him--- I bet I'd be able to catch wind of that way up here in Colorado.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Magic powder ? IMR-4895 ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:doh:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I guess it’s no surprise that I didn’t get chosen for the Buffalo hunt. Given the COVID issue I’ve had( have) it’s probably just as well.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

So much for that. Would have been a treat with one of those single-shots. Have you tried for an elk permit?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, No deer or elk this year for me....


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes, we have no bananas.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Haven't picked up a deer tag yet.


----------

